# The Pastor and His Study



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 14, 2008)

I cannot recommend enough Iain Murray's lectures at the Desiring God Conference For Pastors from 1996 that I found online. They are dynamite and a required listen for all of us. 

They can be found here.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool! Could anyone burn them as mp3s or cds and get them to me? Looks awesome!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll burn them for you.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 15, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I cannot recommend enough Iain Murray's lectures at the Desiring God Conference For Pastors from 1996 that I found online. They are dynamite and a required listen for all of us.
> 
> They can be found here.



They are superb...except the bit were he says (in jest) that the American War of Independence was a rebellion against lawful authority.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 15, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot recommend enough Iain Murray's lectures at the Desiring God Conference For Pastors from 1996 that I found online. They are dynamite and a required listen for all of us.
> ...




Are you sure he's jesting? 

I have a fellow deacon, with a PhD in History who firmly believes that. We've been known to debate the issue on occassion! 

Praise God for rebels!!!


----------

